# Healing process



## JB93 (May 11, 2016)

Hey PHA,

I live in atlanta and I joined modern free due to lack of information. All I ever wanted to be was a mason and didnt know anything about real or fake until I joined modern free and had a princehall to explain it to me. I didnt disagree nor argue with him, I listened then I researched and now I completely understand everything now... soon I will be getting healed by a pha lodge in Atlanta but first I want to know if its possible to heal and do I get to keep my MM degree?? Also, I want to know if PHAGA dues monthly or yearly and how much?? I payed monthly in modern free which came to 300$ yearly. I understand if masonry is in your heart you will do anything to find it, but I think PHA  men should be more active in young communities! I have a group of young brothers whose trying to get healed with me.. We was mislead and joined what we thought was right. Nothing wrong with community service but I think PHA and Mainstream should do more in my age group communities, not only giving back but activities, maybe a non violence party or something. Anyone older remember how it was when they was in their 20s how masonry was broadcast and fun to be apart of now its all buisness and competition... but can someone answer those questions for me??


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 13, 2016)

My recommendation is to find out thru Lodge or Grand Lodge to find out what the guidelines are and move on from there.


----------



## lilhut3579 (May 15, 2016)

JB93 said:


> Hey PHA,
> 
> I live in atlanta and I joined modern free due to lack of information. All I ever wanted to be was a mason and didnt know anything about real or fake until I joined modern free and had a princehall to explain it to me. I didnt disagree nor argue with him, I listened then I researched and now I completely understand everything now... soon I will be getting healed by a pha lodge in Atlanta but first I want to know if its possible to heal and do I get to keep my MM degree?? Also, I want to know if PHAGA dues monthly or yearly and how much?? I payed monthly in modern free which came to 300$ yearly. I understand if masonry is in your heart you will do anything to find it, but I think PHA  men should be more active in young communities! I have a group of young brothers whose trying to get healed with me.. We was mislead and joined what we thought was right. Nothing wrong with community service but I think PHA and Mainstream should do more in my age group communities, not only giving back but activities, maybe a non violence party or something. Anyone older remember how it was when they was in their 20s how masonry was broadcast and fun to be apart of now its all buisness and competition... but can someone answer those questions for me??




Not sure if you've been healed over yet. But to answer your questions all that depends on PH Grand lodge of your state. It really differs state. In my state the healing process happens in one night where in others it may take three months.  Dues fall under this guidance as well. I have yet to meet a brother who pays more than $100 annually. Hope this helps.


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 16, 2016)

In California it's $130.00 yearly..In and out of Atlanta a lot ran into some cool Brothers in the area. They like to hang out one of the local Waffle houses down there. great place to meet and conversate a bit.


----------

